# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Shamrock Snake!

## wendhend

Lucky, my green tree python, is posing as a shamrock to wish everyone a HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY!    :Very Happy:

----------

_adamsky27_ (03-17-2012),_Alexandra V_ (03-17-2012),_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (03-17-2012),DooLittle (03-17-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-17-2012),PitOnTheProwl (03-17-2012),_rebelrachel13_ (03-17-2012),_RestlessRobie_ (03-17-2012),Rob_D (03-17-2012),_Royal Hijinx_ (03-17-2012),_Sarin_ (03-18-2012),_Slim_ (03-17-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-17-2012)

----------


## moonlightgdess

Omg save that for pic of the month!! 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk

----------

_wendhend_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## Slim

Certainly a POTM candidate!

----------

_wendhend_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## adamsky27

That is awesome!

----------

_wendhend_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## DShaw

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_wendhend_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## SquamishSerpents

OH I LOVE IT! 

Would you mind if I posted it on Pinterest? I'll add your name and website link (if you have one?)

----------

_wendhend_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## SquamishSerpents

OH I LOVE IT! 

Would you mind if I posted it on Pinterest? I'll add your name and website link if you'd like! If not, I understand.

----------

_wendhend_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## ball python 22

You should definately enter that for photo of the month.

----------

_wendhend_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

He's beautiful.  Happy St. Patty's day!

----------

_wendhend_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## wendhend

Thank you for the nice comments! POTM is "flowers" this time, so I'll probably have to put him in the HOTM category, but that works. And feel free to post my picture on Pinterest. Thanks!

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

That pic is awesome!  Definitely worthy of POTM or HOTM!

----------

_wendhend_ (03-18-2012)

----------

